# Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07?



## Realist (27 June 2006)

Seeing as though Financial year end is about to hit. How about a competition for investors?

Who can make the most from Close of Trade June 30th 2006 to Close of trade June 30 2007.

People choose 3 stocks and lock them in. Anyone can join in later at the starting price of the day after they join in, but you can't change your choices though.  They are fixed for 1 year (half the GCT tax and dividends   what investors love)

What do you think?

Whoever makes the most from their combined 3 choices (including dividends) gets a a brand new Ferrari and a trip for 2 to New York for a month courtesy of ASF.    

You can pick the same as others as well!  You need to pick 3 stocks though, so any flukes are evened out with losses.

Easy..


----------



## makeorbreak (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Can anyone join or do you have to have posted over some 300 messages?


----------



## Realist (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

14 messages is the minimum. So you better post something else quickly!


----------



## makeorbreak (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Ok - I'll have my ferrari in yellow


----------



## Realist (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

What are your tips first?


----------



## makeorbreak (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

SMY, CBH and I'm yet to decide on a third


----------



## cuttlefish (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

The dillemma - If you found a healthy tree that flowered $100 bills every year would you tell the whole world where it was? Or keep it to yourself?  To my mind, only if you were thinking about selling the tree.


----------



## Realist (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



> The dillemma - If you found a healthy tree that flowered $100 bills every year would you tell the whole world where it was? Or keep it to yourself? To my mind, only if you were thinking about selling the tree.




Bollocks.     

If people listened to your opinion then you should....

1) Find a great company.
2) Buy heaps of shares in it.
3) Tell everyone, so they buy more and the price goes up.
4) Sell when it becomes too overvalued.
5) Start slagging it off, then when it is cheaper go to 2).


----------



## Joe Blow (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

I have enough trouble keeping track of the monthly competition but if you guys would like to introduce a longer 'unofficial' one you are more than welcome, as long as there is someone willing to collate the entries and report on the results in this thread.  : 

Doctorj started one in January that was intended to run for the entire year but I am not sure of the current status of that competition.

As for prizes, I will throw in a sixpack of beer. If you don't drink beer I will throw in a bottle of cheap fizzy wine instead. If you don't drink alcohol then I will make it a two litre bottle of Coke.


----------



## Realist (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



> SMY, CBH and I'm yet to decide on a third




 

There are no prizes for last place.  You do know that right?


Just kidding, take your time you have till June 30th.   :


----------



## Realist (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



> as long as there is someone willing to collate the entries and report on the results in this thread.




I'll do it!!   I like beer, umm I mean, I am very honest and mathematical.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> I'll do it!!   I like beer, umm I mean, I am very honest and mathematical.




Then it sounds like you are the man for the job!  Good luck!


----------



## makeorbreak (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> There are no prizes for last place.  You do know that right?




Thats ok, the maintenance spent on first prize will kill me.


----------



## GreatPig (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> People choose 3 stocks and lock them in ... Whoever makes the most from their combined 3 choices (including dividends)



How do you want to balance the three stocks? Would each be exactly a third of the portfolio so that the gains can just be averaged?

Or perhaps do it a more general way by starting with a fixed amount of cash and buying arbitrary amounts of three stocks up to that dollar limit based on June 30th's closing prices?

Fortunately the first two days of July are a weekend: more time to think 

GP


----------



## wayneL (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

How about US stocks?


----------



## NettAssets (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> I'll do it!!   I like beer, umm I mean, I am very honest and mathematical.




By the way your nick next to the avatar has changed recently I thought you never drank!
John


----------



## Realist (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

You pick 3 stocks - each exactly 1/3rd of your portfolio.

That dillutes any flukes or any losses.  Diversification!!    

No US Stocks sorry Wayne - too complicated and this is called "Aussie Stock Forums"


----------



## wayneL (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Aussie Stock Forums?

Aussie Stock, Forums?

Aussie, Stock Forums?

Smart@rse


----------



## cuttlefish (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

So you mean same dollar allocation to each stock, so it will basically be the percentage rises of each stock averaged?

btw - for an investing comp wouldn't the best time to be picking stocks be after the annual reports have been released around sept/aug - at the moment we're relying on almost 6 month old data ... yep I'm a pain aren't I ...  :twak: 

Are you going to have any limitations on caps or liquidity or is it any stock code listed on ASX?   And I'm assuming warrants are excluded.


----------



## cuttlefish (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

I'm taking this too seriously aren't I ... where's me dartboard


----------



## Realist (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Any stock on the ASX is eligable. And only stocks on the ASX are eligable.

July 3rd is the first trading day.

The percentage return averaged over your 3 stocks is your result.  eg...

Stock 1   up 20% (including 5% dividend)
Stock 2   up 30% 
Stock 3 down 20% 

your average is 10%.


----------



## Realist (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



> Are you going to have any limitations on caps or liquidity or is it any stock code listed on ASX?




What do you reckon 5 cent minimum share price?

This is meant to be investing. There's not many companies worth "investing" in that have penny prices?  Or are there?


----------



## cuttlefish (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> What do you reckon 5 cent minimum share price?
> 
> This is meant to be investing. There's not many companies worth "investing" in that have penny prices?  Or are there?




depends what Mr Markets doing doesn't it?   sometimes he can be very silly. plus low price doesn't mean low cap of course.

liquidities probably a bigger factor than price but since its only a muckaround comp for a few beers I don't think it matters too much either way.


----------



## Realist (27 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

So what shares are you thinking about Cuttlefish?

Blue Chips, Resource stocks, undervalued, those on an upward trend, stocks with high yields?

C'mon give us a clue....


----------



## ghotib (28 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Hey wait just a minute there. Is this investors' picks or long-term traders' picks?


> Whoever makes the most from their combined 3 choices (including dividends)



So you get penalised if your company retains 70% of its thumping profits and Mr Market can't handle delayed gratification. 

Nah!!! An investors' comp should be for 3 best return on equity. 

Who swiped my dartboard???


----------



## Realist (28 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



> So you get penalised if your company retains 70% of its thumping profits and Mr Market can't handle delayed gratification.




Yes!

Investing in a company that has a history of retaining profits and does not give back to its shareholders is always fraught with danger.



> Hey wait just a minute there. Is this investors' picks or long-term traders' picks?




The timeframe is exactly one year. So both!


----------



## cuttlefish (28 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Ok the idea of picking and buying 3 stocks on a particular date is a big departure from the way I'd normally invest.  

Firstly I usually accumulate holdings over a 3 to 6 month period by sitting under the price in an MM sort of fashion (and if it runs away without getting some - too bad - there'll be another chance on another stock).

Secondly I wouldn't just arbitrarily buy on the 3rd of July, and the typical time I'd start to invest in new holdings is after reading an annual or half yearly report that exposed an opportunity.

And the only stocks I've been accumulating at the moment are a couple of duds that have mostly been going sideways and probably will until they go broke LOL.

So I'm just going a dartboard pick from the blue chips (and the trader's'll have a field day paying out on me me 'cos at the moment they're all falling knives      ).

TLS, QAN, TAH

And my prediction is that the winner is going to be someone that picks three small caps - one that runs on to become a 5 or 10 bagger, and 2 duds one of which will have been delisted by the time the competition ends.


----------



## Realist (28 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



> TLS, QAN, TAH




Could you have been more conservative if you tried?     

Fair enough though - you'll end up between 10% and 20% for this year.


I am thinking PRG, MTN and RCL at the moment (not locked in just yet).



> And my prediction is that the winner is going to be someone that picks three small caps - one that runs on to become a 5 or 10 bagger, and 2 duds one of which will have been delisted by the time the competition ends.




500%
-100%
-100%

=100% return.

A 5 bagger in 1 year - good luck!!    


I predict the winner will have 3 stocks that all gain a bit (no losers), one of them 60%, the other two 10 to 20%. For a 30% gain.

To beat 30% will be tough.  100% off 3 stocks - unlikely.


----------



## Realist (30 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Okay, my first pick is FUN

My second pick is PRG

My third..       Still looking..

Price is effective at close of today.

C'mon folks add your 3 tips now..


----------



## GreatPig (30 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

I gather we don't have to buy today, but can come in at any time.

In other words, for the stocks we want, can we wait for a more opportune buy price in the near future (with the risk of course that we may not get it)?

GP


----------



## son of baglimit (30 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

TOO EASY 

NMS

CEO

HSN

i'll donate the ferrari to sir clive langley.


----------



## Realist (30 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



> I gather we don't have to buy today, but can come in at any time.
> 
> In other words, for the stocks we want, can we wait for a more opportune buy price in the near future (with the risk of course that we may not get it)?




Yep come in anytime...

But I think the rule should be you need to sell at the closing price of June 30th 2007.

So you can come in any time - but late starters pay the higher tax rate cause they did not own the shares 1 year?

Anyone agree?

I've bought 2 so when I sell June 30 I pay half the tax for those.


----------



## Realist (30 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



> NMS
> 
> CEO
> 
> HSN




 

Investors usually buy shares that have made a profit and pay dividends...

I suspect 2 of yours may go down (or even under) by a quick look of their financials...  

good luck anyway.  See you in 1 year today to discuss..   :


----------



## Realist (30 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



> Okay, my first pick is FUN
> 
> My second pick is PRG




And my third tip is AMC

Amcor - maybe they'll get taken over, they are unvervalued on past 5 years earnings anyway, so I'll take the punt - I do not own them I own the other 2 I've chosen though


----------



## GreatPig (30 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> but late starters pay the higher tax rate cause they did not own the shares 1 year?



I think you'll find that you have to hold the shares for one year and one day to qualify for the 50% discount, so if you buy today, selling on 30th June 2007 would still not qualify for the discount.

GP


----------



## NettAssets (30 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

SLX
MAE
JMS

Go for the growth
John
PS only holding JMS


----------



## Realist (30 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



> I think you'll find that you have to hold the shares for one year and one day to qualify for the 50% discount, so if you buy today, selling on 30th June 2007 would still not qualify for the discount.




Bugger..    

Who cares - everyone gets 50% - The ATO is being generous this time   


C'mon guys enter your tips now!!!!!


----------



## srivest (30 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Here's my pick:  

ENG
UNW
UXA

I haven't based my pick on best return but on what I'm pretty sure will be a positive return in one year.


----------



## mit (30 June 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

One time we will have to have a compare systems tipping comp. Although that would be a lot of work for everyone as we'd have to post our buys and sells as they happened.


----------



## son of baglimit (1 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

TOO EASY - 06/07 BIG YEAR FOR ALL 3.


----------



## Realist (1 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> TOO EASY - 06/07 BIG YEAR FOR ALL 3.




Which 3?    

Please enter your tips son on baglimit!!

The more the merrier!!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



Hi folks,

Please lock these 3 oilers into the starting
gate, for this race:

 CPN

 NWE

 RPM

Many thanks

  yogi


----------



## kgee (1 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

and the winning numbers are...
EDN
FCN
CBH
all the commodities you could want...damn except for oil that is


----------



## Realist (1 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Okay so far we have..

Kgee : EDN 0.61, FCN 0.29, CBH 0.34

Yogi in Oz : CPN 0.81, NWE .105 , RPM .057

srivest : ENG 0.215, UNW 0.26,  UXA 0.265

son of baglimit : NMS 0.335, CEO 0.2, HSN 0.13

Cuttlefish : TLS 3.68, QAN 2.96, TAH 15.2

Realist : FUN 1.595 , PRG 4.01, AMC 6.68

NettAssets : SLX 4.08, MAE 0.74,  JMS 0.15

Makeorbreak  :  SMY 1.18, CBH 0.34, and yet to decide on a third


----------



## scsl (1 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> I gather we don't have to buy today, but can come in at any time.
> 
> In other words, for the stocks we want, can we wait for a more opportune buy price in the near future (with the risk of course that we may not get it)?
> 
> GP



i think i might jump in on this tipping comp!

so say if i put in 2 stocks tomorrow night, what price will i be taking? monday's open or close price?

and if i gave the 3rd one in august after reports are released, what will it be then? 

it'll probably mean nothing in the end..... but just curious!  :


----------



## sam76 (1 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

ok, I'll have a go.

CUE

SBM

MTS


----------



## juddy (1 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

ooh, ooh , ooh...just joined today, but can I please have a go?

JMS, ARH, INL

cheers


----------



## Realist (1 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



> so say if i put in 2 stocks tomorrow night, what price will i be taking? monday's open or close price?




Friday's close.



> and if i gave the 3rd one in august after reports are released, what will it be then?




The open of the next day.


----------



## Realist (1 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Okay so far we have..  (with the latest added)

Kgee : EDN 0.61, FCN 0.29, CBH 0.34

Yogi in Oz : CPN 0.81, NWE .105 , RPM .057

srivest : ENG 0.215, UNW 0.26, UXA 0.265

son of baglimit : NMS 0.335, CEO 0.2, HSN 0.13

Cuttlefish : TLS 3.68, QAN 2.96, TAH 15.2

Realist : FUN 1.595 , PRG 4.01, AMC 6.68

NettAssets : SLX 4.08, MAE 0.74, JMS 0.15

Makeorbreak : SMY 1.18, CBH 0.34, and yet to decide on a third

Sam76  : CUE 0.19, SBM 0.57, MTS 3.74

Juddy : JMS 0.15 , ARH 0.13, INL 0.125


----------



## Realist (1 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



> ooh, ooh , ooh...just joined today, but can I please have a go?




Weclome Juddy, you are in!! Good luck!     :


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



Hi Realist,


"Yogi in Oz : CPN 0.81, NWE .105 , RPM .057"

CPN .... should read  .08, ..... NOT 0.81 ..... 


happy days


 yogi


----------



## Novski (1 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Do you mind if i join in with my first post here..

My picks: JMB, PNA, OXR

Novski


----------



## Realist (1 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

fixed Yogi, what a mistaka to maka.   

(nothing to do with the fact I've just had several alcoholic drinks of course)

Okay so far we have.. (with the latest added)

Kgee : EDN 0.61, FCN 0.29, CBH 0.34

Yogi in Oz : CPN 0.08, NWE .105 , RPM .057

srivest : ENG 0.215, UNW 0.26, UXA 0.265

son of baglimit : NMS 0.335, CEO 0.2, HSN 0.13

Cuttlefish : TLS 3.68, QAN 2.96, TAH 15.2

Realist : FUN 1.595 , PRG 4.01, AMC 6.68

NettAssets : SLX 4.08, MAE 0.74, JMS 0.15

Makeorbreak : SMY 1.18, CBH 0.34, and yet to decide on a third

Sam76 : CUE 0.19, SBM 0.57, MTS 3.74

Juddy : JMS 0.15 , ARH 0.13, INL 0.125


----------



## Joe Blow (2 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Just for fun, I'll throw my hat into the ring.

SBM, MGX, BMX


----------



## wayneL (2 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				juddy said:
			
		

> ooh, ooh , ooh...just joined today, but can I please have a go?
> 
> JMS, ARH, INL
> 
> cheers




Nice Splitty


----------



## BSD (2 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

CopperCo - (CUO)

Western Areas - (WSA)

Equinox Minerals - (EQN) - can I have the Friday TSX close of $1.56 instead of the ASX close of $1.75? - kidding, what is 10% over a year hey?


These should be producers in one year (or six months off for EQN)

All trading at a deep discount to my modelled valuations. 

Thanks Realist.


----------



## Sean K (2 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

I'll try:

AEX, DIO, RPT

Cheers.


----------



## noirua (2 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

I'll try: BLR - Black Range Minerals, MEP - Minotaur Exploration and FLX - Felix Resources.


----------



## powwww (2 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

I'll take a punt

RCO - LOD - SDL


----------



## Realist (2 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Thanks guys,   Keep entering.....


----------



## Staybaker (2 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Hmmm, I'll try something a little bit different: AVR, FUN, and PBA.

Cheers, Staybaker.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (2 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				Staybaker said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I'll try something a little bit different: AVR, FUN, and PBA.
> 
> Cheers, Staybaker.




Hey SB,

Is that a fundamental or technical pick for FUN? Just curious.


----------



## Realist (3 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				SNAKE said:
			
		

> Hey SB,
> 
> Is that a fundamental or technical pick for FUN? Just curious




I chose FUN myself as well.   

Fundametnally of course..

It is up a massive 2% today, proves I was correct.


----------



## Realist (3 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Updated as of the first trading day of the year..

Kgee : EDN 0.61, FCN 0.29, CBH 0.34

Yogi in Oz : CPN 0.08, NWE .105 , RPM .057

srivest : ENG 0.215, UNW 0.26, UXA 0.265

son of baglimit : NMS 0.335, CEO 0.2, HSN 0.13

Cuttlefish : TLS 3.68, QAN 2.96, TAH 15.2

Realist : FUN 1.595 , PRG 4.01, AMC 6.68

NettAssets : SLX 4.08, MAE 0.74, JMS 0.15

Makeorbreak : SMY 1.18, CBH 0.34, and yet to decide on a third

Sam76 : CUE 0.19, SBM 0.57, MTS 3.74

Juddy : JMS 0.15 , ARH 0.13, INL 0.125

Joe Blow : SBM 0.57, MGX 0.78, BMX 0.275

powwww :  RCO 0.57, LOD 0.034, SDL 0.079

Staybaker : AVR 1.75, FUN 1.595,  PBA 0.68

noirua :BLR 0.053, MEP 0.058, FLX 1.615

kennas AEX 0.043, DIO 0.0695, RPT 0.105

BSD : CUO 0.37, WSA 2.03, EQN  1.73


----------



## scsl (3 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

my first stock will be MFS...

could i pls get in on today's closing price?

thx Realist


----------



## Staybaker (3 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Hey SB,
> 
> Is that a fundamental or technical pick for FUN? Just curious.



A fundamental pick, basically, combined with a "feeling" that the price has found a bottom for the time being. I actually have a small position, but will sell if it looks like reaching new lows. (Of course, in this one-year stock tipping competition I'll be stuck with it for the whole year!)

Cheers, Staybaker.


----------



## GreatPig (3 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

My choices: RIN, PDN, BPT

If I can buy at today's closing prices, then they are:

RIN - $16.59
PDN - $4.28
BPT - $1.515

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Realist (3 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



> my first stock will be MFS...
> 
> could i pls get in on today's closing price?
> 
> thx Realist




Yep closing prices are fine.  Please pick all 3 stocks now though.


----------



## makeorbreak (3 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Realist;

Can you mark my third choice down as OXR please


----------



## scsl (4 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

can u pls put me down for these stocks, at Monday's closing price:

MFS     $3.91
SBM     $0.58
ZFX     $10.36

thx


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				Staybaker said:
			
		

> A fundamental pick, basically, combined with a "feeling" that the price has found a bottom for the time being. I actually have a small position, but will sell if it looks like reaching new lows. (Of course, in this one-year stock tipping competition I'll be stuck with it for the whole year!)
> 
> Cheers, Staybaker.




SB,
Good luck   
Snake


----------



## Realist (6 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



> Realist : FUN 1.595 , PRG 4.01, AMC 6.68




Today it is :

FUN 1.725  PRG 3.98 AMC   6.86

FUN +8.2%  PRG - 0.75%  AMC 2.6%

Realist is up 3.35% in 3.5 trading days!!!

WooHoooOOOOO !!

Anyone else want to work out theirs or enter??


----------



## cuttlefish (6 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

QAN 
   QANTAS AIRWAYS FPO      2.96   3.090   4.39      
 TAH 
   TABCORP HOLDINGS LTD FPO      15.2   15.250   0.33      
 TLS 
   TELSTRA CORPORATION. FPO      3.68   3.750   1.90      

*2.21 *


----------



## juddy (6 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

jms    * 0%*
inl      * 0%*
arh     *35% *(was 50% at one stage today!)


----------



## Realist (6 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*

Well Done Juddy - you are on about 11.6% overall.

Still 51 weeks to go though for us to catch you.    

And don't forget dividends count, so the "boring" investors have a good chance.


----------



## Realist (28 July 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Realist : FUN 1.595 , PRG 4.01, AMC 6.68




Today it is :

FUN 1.745  PRG 4.25 (+9.5c dividends) AMC   6.76

FUN +9.4%  PRG +8.35%  AMC +1.2%

Realist is up 6.32%  

The ASX is 4940 now, on June 30 it was 5034 down 1.9%

I've beaten the market by 8.22% already!


----------



## NettAssets (28 July 2006)

SLX < 2.75%MAE < 10%
JMS even

Down 6.4%
and no divis to help
John


----------



## juddy (28 July 2006)

jms - even
arh - 58%
inl - 4% (and she's just warming up)


overall - 20%


----------



## GreatPig (28 July 2006)

RIN: -20.5%
PDN: -0.7%
BPT: +11.6%

Average:  -3.2%

Haven't had a good start with RIN, but plenty of time yet!


----------



## juddy (5 August 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Juddy : JMS 0.15 , ARH 0.13, INL 0.125




JMS +13%
ARH + 65%
INL even

Up 26% overall.

 

Early days yet


----------



## edogg75 (5 August 2006)

TNG, AIM, PLA

let's get it on


----------



## imajica (6 August 2006)

Is it too late to enter?

AED 

AGS

PXS



thanks


----------



## imajica (6 August 2006)

current prices as of Friday

AED oil - $1.95

AGS - 45.5c

PXS - $1.98


----------



## nizar (6 August 2006)

My tips for this year (prices as of friday 03/08)

EVE - 0.105

OMC - 0.56

PDN - 4.58


----------



## meoden1005 (10 August 2006)

^^ my stock:
STO oil 
ROK bank 
LHG gold

BTW RIN will not recover till the end of 2007 so ~~ I say sorry for RIN holder. I quit RIN after they make me lost about 1400 AUD >.< damn RIN hate them.


----------



## Realist (11 August 2006)

Thanks, the more entries the better.  Please post your entry price as well.

No cheating, I will check of course.

And feel free to update your progress when you like.

I'm up about 5% so far...    

Some are down a fair bit though...


----------



## CanOz (11 August 2006)

Can i play?

If i can i'll take TAP = 1.89, BPT = 1.625, and TSE = 8.65


----------



## Joe Blow (11 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> And feel free to update your progress when you like.




Hey Realist you're supposed to be one updating us. You can't start a competition and then not keep track of the entries? 

Not only that but you promised to do it here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=54330&postcount=11

Get to work!


----------



## imajica (13 August 2006)

AED oil - entry price $1.95 - current price - $2.20 (13% rise)


----------



## Realist (13 August 2006)

Okay, here's the entrants so far with their entry prices...

I'll spend some time at work this week (yes when I am getting paid not on my own free time   ) to update an excel sheet with current rankings...

Kgee : EDN 0.61, FCN 0.29, CBH 0.34
Yogi in Oz : CPN 0.08, NWE .105 , RPM .057
srivest : ENG 0.215, UNW 0.26, UXA 0.265
son of baglimit : NMS 0.335, CEO 0.2, HSN 0.13
Cuttlefish : TLS 3.68, QAN 2.96, TAH 15.2
Realist : FUN 1.595 , PRG 4.01, AMC 6.68
NettAssets : SLX 4.08, MAE 0.74, JMS 0.15
Makeorbreak : SMY 1.18, CBH 0.34, OXR 3.22
Sam76 : CUE 0.19, SBM 0.57, MTS 3.74
Juddy : JMS 0.15 , ARH 0.13, INL 0.125
Joe Blow : SBM 0.57, MGX 0.78, BMX 0.275
powwww : RCO 0.57, LOD 0.034, SDL 0.079
Staybaker : AVR 1.75, FUN 1.595, PBA 0.68
noirua :BLR 0.053, MEP 0.058, FLX 1.615
kennas : AEX 0.043, DIO 0.0695, RPT 0.105
BSD : CUO 0.37, WSA 2.03, EQN 1.73
SCSL : MFS 3.91, SBM 0.58, ZFX 10.36
edogg75 : TNG 0.25, AIM 0.14, PLA 0.87
imajicA : AED 1.95, AGS 0.455,  PXS 1.98
Nizar : EVE 0.105, OMC  0.56, PDN  4.58
Meoden : STO 11.44,  ROK 5.30,  LHG 2.92
Canaussieuck : TAP 1.89, BPT 1.625, TSE  8.65


----------



## Realist (13 August 2006)

Here it is the update we've all been waiting for.

Please advise if there are any errors or any dividends I need to add.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (13 August 2006)

Hi Realist,

Typo for our #2 stock ..... should be NWE.

many thanks

  yogi


----------



## GreatPig (14 August 2006)

I seem to have been omitted. My entries were:

RIN @ $16.59
PDN @ $4.28
BPT @ $1.515

Current prices (Friday's close):

RIN @ $13.12 (-20.92%)
PDN @ $4.56 (6.54%)
BPT @ $1.625 (7.26%)

Average Gain: -2.37% (or 97.63% the way the table is presented).

GP


----------



## Realist (14 August 2006)

Sorry dudes, I'll fix it up soon..


----------



## Realist (14 August 2006)

Well I screwed the pooch today, FUN is down to $1.60 on news of a 9.5% reduction in earnings.

Can't see me winning this comp now.


----------



## imajica (27 August 2006)

AGS doing very nicely - up 100%   nice one


----------



## Realist (28 August 2006)

Yeah AGS is up 82% Well Done!!    


I'm about even so far, FUN took a beating. As did AMC   

At least I get dividends...


----------



## scsl (28 August 2006)

MFS +10%
SBM -12%
ZFX +14%

Up 4% overall.    Hopefully SBM gets going soon!


----------



## Realist (29 August 2006)

Kgee is kicking our butts all his shares are still going up..    

Longtime to go though, you can't sell to June 30 2007.

Any tips Kgee for the next 10 bagger...?


----------



## imajica (30 August 2006)

realist, could u post another one of those updated spreadsheets with current results?

thanx


----------



## Realist (30 August 2006)

Will do mate, within the next 30 hours...

AGS is killing it!!  So is AED, and PXS is up so you're up big time!

My PRG is doing well, and AMC are doing okay.

FUN has died in the ass..


----------



## son of baglimit (30 August 2006)

the giant is awakening !!


----------



## BSD (23 October 2006)

Update please


----------



## Realist (25 October 2006)

Here's the latest update.

Imajica has stormed to the lead from 15th place...   

Investor Cuttlesfish has a 20% return with 3 of the most boring stocks imaginable - well done!  

Prices include divideds, so please let me know if I have missed any...


----------



## imajica (15 November 2006)

Hey realist, could u post an updated chart for the yearly tipping comp?

thanks in advance


----------



## nioka (15 November 2006)

*Re: Can we do a yearly Stock Tipping comp for FY07 ?*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> I'll do it!!   I like beer, umm I mean, I am very honest and mathematical.



Did you agree to supply the Ferrari too?


----------



## imajica (13 December 2006)

realist could we please have an update!!

thanks in advance


----------



## Julia (13 December 2006)

What happened to the yearly stock competition which was to have been organised by Doctorj, begun many months ago now, not long before he went overseas.  Has it died???

Julia


----------



## makeorbreak (8 January 2007)

Damn! Rankings will have changed a little after this week.
Any updates Realist?


----------



## Realist (31 January 2007)

The update is coming in 10 minutes!


----------



## Realist (31 January 2007)

I hope this works...

Lemme know if there are any errors or omissions...


----------



## Realist (31 January 2007)

Wow, extraordinary results.

Overall between the 22 people the average return is 144.4%   

Imajica is killing it in this comp, but from memory he's not holding those stocks still.


----------



## CanOz (1 February 2007)

Sorry for dragging the average down folks! I can safely that i don't hold any of my picks....thank goodness.  

Cheers,


----------



## Realist (1 February 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Sorry for dragging the average down folks! I can safely that i don't hold any of my picks....thank goodness.




I sold AMC but hold my other 2.

I'm of the opinion most people do not hold their picks, and if they had they'd be well ahead financially and getting close to halving their tax on their profits.

Patience....


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (1 February 2007)

Its pretty amazing to see the Uranium push from October till now, Nizars selections highlight this.........it would be nice to have a crystal ball


----------



## bvbfan (1 February 2007)

Realist said:
			
		

> Wow, extraordinary results.
> 
> Overall between the 22 people the average return is 144.4%



That figure looks wrong by about 1, check your calcs, I think 44% is right


----------



## CanOz (15 May 2007)

Realist said:


> I sold AMC but hold my other 2.
> 
> I'm of the opinion most people do not hold their picks, and if they had they'd be well ahead financially and getting close to halving their tax on their profits.
> 
> Patience....




How about an update Realist!!! We're on the home stretch now.

Cheers,


----------



## BSD (23 June 2007)

Only one week to go


Gentlemen, start your egos!


----------



## Realist (25 June 2007)

ahhh, I'm travelling overseas - forgot about this comp. Just logged on to see the goss and saw this thread...

Will update soon...


----------



## nizar (26 June 2007)

nizar said:


> My tips for this year (prices as of friday 03/08)
> 
> EVE - 0.105
> 
> ...




Well EVE is now 29c, gain of 176%
OMC now $1.31, gain of 134%
PDN now $8.92, gain of 97%

Overall = 136%

We should make a new comp for FY2008.


----------



## nizar (26 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Well EVE is now 29c , gain of 176%
> OMC now $1.31, gain of 134%
> PDN now $8.92, gain of 97%
> 
> ...




Imajica easily wins though


----------



## Bush Trader (28 June 2007)

*Great Idea!*

Include dividends,
and possibly franking credits if its not too complicated.  This will give some of the more conservative investments a more level playing field.

Cheers


----------



## GreatPig (3 July 2007)

Mine came in at 35.5% average:

RIN: $16.59 - $18.84 (13.56%)
PDN: $4.28 - $8.26 (92.99%)
BPT: $1.515 - $1.43 (-5.61%)

GP


----------



## nizar (3 July 2007)

EVE - 0.105

OMC - 0.56

PDN - 4.58

Overall tally for me: 133%

EVE: 176%
OMC: 129%
PDN: 93%


----------



## imajica (3 July 2007)

AED oil - $1.95 - $8.64  343%

AGS - 45.5c - $1.73   280%

PXS - $1.98 - $3.19  62%


average return = 228%

did i win?


----------



## dj_420 (3 July 2007)

imajica you smashed it!

anyways guys are we starting another one???

if we are my picks are GBG, UMC and AED


----------



## son of baglimit (3 July 2007)

and mine are

NMS CEO HSN - huh same ones i think


----------

